# Thanksgiving Sharpening



## Dave Martell (Oct 14, 2017)

Don't be that guy/gal and wait to the last minute. Send them in before the rush! :wink: 

http://japaneseknifesharpening.com/


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 18, 2017)

Who's busier than a pro knife sharpener the week of Thanksgiving? :surrendar:


----------



## daveb (Nov 18, 2017)

Good kind of problem to have!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 18, 2017)

daveb said:


> Good kind of problem to have!




Sure is!


----------

